# RAFRAICHISSEMENT D'ECRAN IMAC



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2000)

Salut, je sollicite à nouveau le savoir éclairé de la famille Mac: je remarque que le temps de rafraîchissement de mon écran IMAC  DV est assez long, en comparaison avec mon ancien Performa; cela m'étonne car le Imac est sensé être relativement à la pointe de la technologie.J'ai essayé d'augmenter la méroire vive, rien de mieux...Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée?

------------------


----------



## Lonesome Boy (26 Juin 2000)

T'es avec quelle résolution? Car sur mo iMac, si on met en 1024*768, le temps de rafraîchissement n'est que de 75Hz, ce qui est peu: ça scintille et ça fait mal aux yeux. Par contre en 800*600, c'est nickel (95Hz, je crois).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2000)

J'ai le même résolution, mais ça est lent...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2000)

Je crois qu'il t'a mal compris, tu ne veux pas plutot parler de lenteur dans l'affichage des fenêtres et ce genre de chose ?


----------



## Lonesome Boy (28 Juin 2000)

Effectivement Florent, je crois que je l'ai mal compris. Le temps de rafraichissement, c'est le nombre de fois par seconde que l'image est redéssinée sur l'écran. A 75Hz, l'image est donc redessinée 75 fois par seconde. Cela n'a rien à voir avec la lenteur d'affichage.
En général une lenteur dans l'affichage vient de la carte graphique, ce qui n'est pas ton cas. A moins qu'il y ait un problème au niveau du matériel? Mais qu'appelles-tu "lent"?


----------

